# Doce Pares clips Frans Stroeven



## dp19 (Aug 15, 2007)

See here some doce pares clips of Frans Stroeven with his partner Marcel van Dongen. Both are from Holland. 

The dvd is filmed in Cebu, and a nice detail is that the dvd was broadcasted in Cebu several times. 

the name of the dvd is: The deadly Art of Eskrima Stickfighting. There is also a knife dvd, probaly that will be online later.

part 1: 



part 2: 



part 3: 



 
Hope you all enjoy it.

Greetings 
DP19


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

